# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Avatar'daki Türk, Coşku Özdemir

## bozok

*Avatar’daki Türk, Coşku üzdemir*

*19.01.2010 / HüRRİYET GZT.*

**

_Daha önce ‘Buz Devri’ , ‘Horton’, ‘Karayip Korsanları’ gibi pek çok filmde görev alan Coşku üzdemir tüm dünyada gişe rekorları kıran, Altın Küre ödüllü, Holywood'un son dönemine damgasını vuran filmi Avatar’ın da görsel efektlerine imza attı. Coşku üzdemir ile başarılarla dolu yaşamını, yolunun nasıl Amerika'ya düştüğünü, sinemayı köklü bir devrime uğratacağı iddia edilen Avatar'ı ve gelecekle ilgili hedef ve planlarını konuştuk._



*Türkiye**’de malzeme mühendisliği okudunuz, neden film sektörü?*

Film sektörüne ve animasyona olan ilgim ortaokulda başladı. O dönemde “Toy Story” bu teknoloji ile neler yapılabileceği konusunda gözlerimizi açan ilk yapıt oldu. İleride animasyon filmlerinde çalışmanın ne kadar keyifli olacağının hayalini o zamanlar kurmaya başlamıştım, ama günün birinde gerçekleştireceğimi de pek tahmin etmiyordum doğrusu.



*Neden görsel sanatlarla ilgili bir bölüm okumadınız?* 
Armut dibine düşermiş! Bütün ailem, yani annem, babam ve ablam da ODTü mezunu oldukları için doğal olarak ben de ODTü'de okumak istiyordum. Küçüklüğümden beri bilgisayara olan ilgimden dolayı bilgisayar mühendisliğini okumak istedim, ama üSYM kurbanı olarak malzeme mühendisliğine girdim.


*Türkiye’den ABD’ye yerleşme fikri nasıl ortaya çıktı?* 
ODTü'de yanlış meslek seçimi yaptığımı fark ettim. Fakat önümde iyi bir 
örnek vardı: Ablam makina mühendisliğini bitirdikten sonra avukat olmaya karar verip kendine yeni bir kariyer çizmisti. Ailem aynısını yapma şansını bana da sununca Amerika'ya gelip çocukluğumdan beri yapmak istediğim animasyon/görsel efekt dalında okumaya karar verdim.

**

*Avatar’dan önce hangi filmlerde görev aldınız?*
Sırasıyla “Fantastik Dörtlü” , “Buz Devri 2” ve “Horton”da calistim.
"Karayip Korsanlari 3" filminde görev aldım. Sonrasında "Madagascar 2" ve "Monsters vs Aliens" filmlerinde çalıştım. En son olarak ise Transformers 2, Avatar, Ironman 2 filmlerinde görev yaptım. şimdi ise "The Last Airbender" (Son Hava Bükücü). filminde çalışıyorum. 

*Siz tam olarak ne iş yapıyorsunuz ve Avatar filmindeki göreviniz neydi?* 
Amerika'da sizden spesifik bir alanda uzmanlaşmanız bekleniyor. Benim alanım "efekt animasyonu". Her türlü ateş, su, patlama, duman gibi efektleri simulasyonlar yardımıyla sıfırdan yaratıyorum.

*Avatar’ın bu kadar ilgi görmesini neye bağlıyorsunuz?* 
James Cameron'ın usta yönetmenliği ve bu filmde sinema tarihi adına attığı büyük adımların yanında, filmin tanıtımı için dünya çapında harcadıkları 150 milyon dolar.


**

*Avatar’ın görüntü teknolojileri bakımından sinema tarihindeki önemi nedir?* 


Avatar,3 boyutlu çekilen ilk uzun metraj film. Bu teknoloji uzun yıllardır var, fakat yapımcılar üçüncü boyutun büyüsüne kapılıp ekrandan üzerimize fırlayıp gelen nesnelerden ibaret sandılar. Bu da genelde hem filmin akıcılığına zarar verdi hem de gözleri çok yorup baş ağrısına sebep oldu. Avatar, 3D'nin sizi filmin akıcılığından koparmak bir yana, sizi filmin içine daha da çekecek bir araç olarak kullanıldığı ilk film oldu.

*Hollywood’u genelde Amerikan’ın yumuşak gücünü yansıtan, Amerika’nın resmi propagandasını yapan bir araç olarak okuduk. Bu filmde anti-Amerikan, anti-emperyalist bir duruş var. Siz kişisel olarak bu muhalif tavrı paylaşıyor musunuz?* 

Evet, ama daha fazla detaya girmeden bu soruyu gecelim :-)


*Avatar, “Sıradan bir senaryonun görsellik ustalarıyla bir sanat eserine dönüştürülmesidir, ortada orijinal bir senaryo yoktur” dersem bana ne cevap verirsiniz?*

Günümüzde artık sinemada işlenmemiş konu kalmadı. üok orijinal bir konusu olduğu söylenen filmler de genelde daha önce işlenen konuların farklı yorumlarıdır. 

Avatar'ın da daha önce yapılmış bir takım filmlerin senaryolarıyla benzerlik içerdiği doğrudur. Fakat bir filmin başarısı konusunun orijinalliğinde değil, nasıl işlendiğiyle ilgilidir.. 



*Filmdeki orduyu ABD’nin vahşi kapitalizmiyle özdeşleştirenler oldu, bazıları da ABD’yi işgal edip Avrupalılarla yerliler arasındaki tarihi anlattığını savundu sizin bilginiz ya da fikriniz?* 
Eğer filmin altında böyle bir mesaj olsa bile bunu James Cameron'in açıkça söylemesini asla bekleyemeyiz. Bu kadar çok para yatırılan ve dolayısıyla bütün dünyanın izleyip beğenmesi beklenen bir film, kitlelerle ılımlı gitmek zorundadır.

Daha açıkça muhalif tavrı olan filmlerin ancak düşük bütçeli olmalarının sebebi de budur.


*Filmde izleyicilere dağıtılan gözlüklere kimileri alışamadı, kimileri çok beğendi. Endüstri ileride tamamen gözlüklü sisteme geçebilir mi?*

Yapımcılar 3 boyutlu filmlerin herkese ulaşamayacağının farkındalar. Kimileri gözlüklere tamamen karşı, ayrıca 3D filmlerinin sinemalarda gösterilebilmeleri için sinema sahiplerinin büyük yatırımlar yapmaları gerekiyor. Bu nedenle 3D olarak çıkan her filmin mutlaka normal (2 boyutlu) versiyonlarının da yayınlanacağını söyleyebiliriz.


*Türk sinemasındaki görsel efektleri nasıl buluyorsunuz?*

En son AROG'u izleyebildim. Görseller konusunda ellerindeki bütçeye ve
zaman darlığına rağmen çok iyi bir iş çıkardılar diyebilirim. Türk sinemasında buradaki kalitede işlerin görülmemesinin en büyük sebebi bütçelerin küçüklüğü. 


**

*Karşılaştırmalı bir örnek verebilir misiniz?*
Transformers 2'de uçak gemilerine robot-meteorların düştüğü sahneler yapmıştım. Bunların 2 tanesi yüzde100 bilgisayar ürünü ve maliyetleri birer milyon doların üstünde. Türkiye’de ise bütün bir filmin bütçesi bir milyon dolara geldiği zaman büyük film sayılıyor.



*Türkiye’de çalışmak istediğiniz yönetmenler var mı?* 
Kafamda belirli bir yönetmen yok, yalnız "İstanbul Kanatlarımın Altında" tarzı tarihi bir filmi günümüzün bilgisi ve teknolojisi ile tekrar hayal edebilmek güzel olurdu.

*Bundan sonraki planlarınız?* 
şu anda San Francisco bazlı bir şirket kurma aşamasındayım. 1-2 sene içerisinde de İstanbul'da bir şube açmayı hedefliyorum. Bunun sayesinde de bir ayağım Amerika'da, bir ayağım da Türkiye'de olacak. Bunun yanında Türkiye'de çeşitli eğitim kurumlarında dersler de vermeyi planlıyorum. Bunların nedeni tabii ki Türkiye'yi ve ailemi özlemem. Her ne kadar burada sucuk, şalgam, bisküvi, kolonya vs bulabilsek de, insanın bir yanı boş kalıyor. 

...

----------

